# Need help with Hikvision camera setup



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yea the cameras should have a factory reset button on them. If not if you have a Poe camera viewer you could crack the password and factory reset it from the viewer. Most Poe camera viewers have a “crack password” option. If the cameras hook up directly to the nvr it should be plug and play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Also have you tried “admin” and “12345”? That’s the older cameras default password. I don’t think the newer cameras have a password just click enter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

When someone won't give a customer their passwords, even for money, it usually means they re-use the same passwords for all their customers (which is a terrible security practice) and they don't want to share the secret. If that's the case they may agree to change the passwords back to default or a new password via a screen share. 

The SADP software does the camera config but you should not need it if you reset the cameras to factory with the hardware reset. It's used if you want to configure the cameras for use without an NVR or with a non-Hikvision NVR. It's just a utility for finding cameras and easily doing the initial config, setting IP address etc. 

Don't forget as far as I know all the Hikvision with the built in POE switch ports separate the main network from the camera / PoE port network. I don't know if the SADP works across the networks, I believe you have to plug the computer running SADP and the cameras into the same network, i.e. plug the laptop into the PoE side. 

However I did have a Hikvision (rebranded) wreck a laptops non-PoE ethernet port so watch with that. 

I don't like Hikvision, but among the cheapos it does do a lot for the price. 
I figure it's the most popular of the cheapos so if you have to go cheap go Hikvision. I mean they are selling PTZ cameras under $200 at this point. 

You'll notice that you have to OK past a warning that the software publisher is unverified to install SADP, their viewer software, etc., and you have to speak broken English to read their documentation.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Ctsparky93 and splatz, I appreciate your help.
Broken english seems to be the norm in these cheaper systems. 
Most residential customers see systems at places like Sam's Club for $300 and expect a low cost. I normally budget around $1,000 for four POE cameras and an NVR. I offer better cameras but a grand in equipment seems to be the price point they'll accept.
I'll reset the four cameras and let you know the results.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> Thanks Ctsparky93 and splatz, I appreciate your help.
> Broken english seems to be the norm in these cheaper systems.
> Most residential customers see systems at places like Sam's Club for $300 and expect a low cost.


The bottom end of the market is horrible with camera systems, always has been. Just like everything else only more so.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Today, I reset four cameras, two worked and two were dead. I'm sure the dead ones were caused by lightning damage.
I've ordered two new cameras. The system will be up and running soon.
Thanks for all you help.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I've installed both Hikvision and Honeywell systems and I found the Hikvision software much friendlier to work with.


----------

